# Any news on the new TiVo SDK



## lnxcel

I've been patiently waiting on the release on the new SDK but I am beginning to wonder if this is ever going to happen. Do any of the developers on here have early access to the SDK to comment on whether it is going to allow developing feature rich application.


----------



## innocentfreak

The last update from Megazone was a fall release. I would guess we might see it with the next update which I believe is set for fall.


----------



## moyekj

Nothing, zilch, nada and nobody is shocked.


----------



## lnxcel

That's a shame. There are a couple thing stopping my TiVos from being the ultimate front end that I would personally like to address with a more robust SDK. Namely implementing a DLNA client that offers detailed eye candy with respect to media info and metadata (think XBMC). I wonder whats the holdup. If the SDK is already being used by companies like Netflix and Google then one has to assume that it is probably documented to some degree. Is it an issue of support. It sure would be nice if someone from TiVo could throw us a bone by giving us access to the SDK with a disclaimer on support if they must.


----------



## sbiller

It launched today.

http://developer.tivo.com/


----------



## lnxcel

Thanks. I've read through the developer agreement and I'm not entirely pleased with it. If I submit an On-Box app to TiVo they essentially get all rights to the app and can use it, reproduce it, distribute it and promote it all royalty free. How does this benefit me as a developer? Why exactly would I want to work for TiVo for free? Not even Apple is this greedy. This kind of model makes sense when creating apps like YouTube, Netflix and Pandora where the On-Box app simply pushes you to a larger service that generates revenue through paid subscriptions or advertisements.

I guess I wont create my account just yet. I need to think about this a lot more.



sbiller said:


> It launched today.
> 
> http://developer.tivo.com/


----------



## Dan203

No harm in creating the account. I created one and just skipped the part where it asked for the application name. I then had full access to the docs and API so I could take a look at them.

I agree though that the way the agreement is laid out it's really only going to appeal to service providers or hobbyist who are OK with giving their apps away for free. It's not a complete app ecosystem iTunes or Google Play.

Personally I was hoping for more information on how I might tap into the Stream or the MRS functionality from an external app. Not creating a Flash app to run on the TiVo itself. From what I've read so far they have no exposed that part yet. Or if they did I missed it. (only looked at the docs for a few minutes)

Dan


----------



## innocentfreak

The web and companion apps are coming soon. From the main page.



> Web
> Apps that run on the Web and interact with the TiVo box and/or services through the cloud. Similar to remote scheduling at ZAP2It.com, developers can build customized and convenient ways to bridge the Web and TiVo experiences. TiVo APIs will be available soon.
> 
> Companion
> Apps that run on mobile and tablet devices and interact with the TiVo box locally. Like TiVo's own apps on iOS and Android, developers will be able to create engaging new ways to interact with TiVo users on "second screen" devices. TiVo APIs will be available soon.


----------



## sbiller

Based on some private conversations I've had with some unnamed sources, I would characterize the current incarnation of the developers.com site as a very soft launch (i.e., active for registration, no announcements sent to those that registered via email, etc.). We are still a few months away from a hard launch. My speculation is they are waiting for the web API component to be ready for release and clearly there is some internal workings taking place that deal with monetization of apps, etc.


----------



## wmcbrine

Dan203 said:


> No harm in creating the account. I created one and just skipped the part where it asked for the application name. I then had full access to the docs and API so I could take a look at them.


I noticed that I could read all the docs, and the forum, without registering. Only downloading the SDK (and, I guess, posting to the forum?) requires registration.


----------



## lnxcel

I've started browsing the documentation to get familiar with the SDK and to understanding any potential limitations. I may just have to forge ahead and accept the developer agreement in order to get access to the SDK. Let the fun begin.


----------



## roguevoice

Any news on SDK support for 3rd Party, 2nd Screen mobile apps?


----------



## gonzotek

roguevoice said:


> Any news on SDK support for 3rd Party, 2nd Screen mobile apps?


No news. The one TiVo employee we knew was working on this project now has a new job. No posts in the official developer forum from TiVo since Oct. 24, 2012. In fact, including me, moyekj, and just a couple other random people, there's been virtually no activity, official or otherwise.  I could never get the examples running, although moyekj did, and I think we both lost interest.

Maybe sbiller has (or can ask around for) better news


----------



## sbiller

http://www.linkedin.com/jobs/jobs-Product-Manager-Developer-4629332?_mSplash=1&sessionid=tnIxyKnYO1KjU4fRGpDW


----------



## moyekj

sbiller said:


> http://www.linkedin.com/jobs/jobs-Product-Manager-Developer-4629332?_mSplash=1&sessionid=tnIxyKnYO1KjU4fRGpDW


 Maybe a developer from TCF community should apply since that may be the only chance something useful actually gets released.


----------



## wmcbrine

moyekj said:


> Maybe a developer from TCF community should apply


Yes, you should.


----------



## lnxcel

wmcbrine said:


> Yes, you should.


It certainly would be nice if we could get someone who actually uses TiVos and shares our vision of what the product could actually become if they would only open up the API a bit. This may be great opportunity to finally get some of the features/APIs we are really looking for available in an SDK. I am on the East coast so I will unfortunately not be placing my name in the bucket for consideration.

If/when the limitations of the SDK are finally addressed, TiVo needs to also focus on the delivery of third party content. The current mechanism in place is WEAK at best and there is no opportunity for a developer to benefit from his or her work. In other words, there is little incentive for me to submit my app once it is created. Simply creating an App store accessible on all TiVos (Premieres at least) where developers can publish their free/paid apps for download would go a long way.


----------

